# When is the best time?



## smile4loubie (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm trying to loose weight, but when is the best time to exercise? When is your body burning fat the fastest eg when you wake up, before bed etc..
I am not a fan of exercise so want to get the most out of it as I can as quickly as I can lol


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't think there is any particular time of day that is better for burning fat.
You would probably be better exercising at least two hours after a bolus injection or makng sure that you adjust the bolus injection to allow for the exercise. the last thing you want to do is exercise to lose weight and then have to eat something to combat a hypo.
I did read somewhere (can't remember where) that lower intensity exercise such as walking is better for burning fat than high intensity exercise such as running or circuit training. I'm not too sure how true this is.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2010)

Regular exercise will raise your metabolic rate generally, so you will be burning calories long after you have exercised. I prefer to exercise earlier in the day - I used to just have a cuppa and go out at 6 am for a run! These days, I have to eat something and have some insulin, then wait 90mins-2hrs before going out, which is a pain!

Remember also, that your insulin sensitivity will increase and you may need to reduce both your bolus and basal insulins once you have started doing regular exercise. If I go fr a longish run then my needs are reduced for about 40 hours afterwards, so I have to reduce my insulin and watch out for hypos. Always carry ID and some hypo treatment with you when you intend to exercise and if possible go with someone or let someone know where you are going and for how long.


----------

